# English Nanny



## TamsinG (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello I am moving to Ansiao near Coimbra on the 2nd feb. I am a nanny I have 6 years experience



Please repost in correct format in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-work-portugal-work-wanted-job-offers.html


----------

